# Talk back= Responder mal?



## sambistapt

Hello amigos!

I hate spoiled brats who *talk back* to their parents.

Neste contexto, *" talk back"* seria o mesmo que* " responder"?*

Eu odeio crianças mimadas que respondes seus pais.

Esta correta esta tradução?

Valeu,

Sam


----------



## Ishimimoto

Não, a tradução não está muito correcta  Não conjugaste o verbo como deve ser, criança*s* é plural, logo deveria ser '_responde_*m*' e não _respondes_. E para responder ou respondes *a alguém* ou respondes *algo*, não podes responder *alguém*, logo '_respondes seus pais_ está incorrecto.
Para a tradução ficar melhor também se pode omitir o sujeito '_Eu_'.

Seria algo como: 'Odeio crianças mimadas que *respondem aos* seus pais.'
Também poderia tentar uma variante mais natural: 'Odeio crianças mimadas e respondonas.'

O que acha?


----------



## mnajan

Ishimimoto said:


> 'Odeio crianças mimadas e respondonas.'







I agree.


----------



## Soldumapraia

Does the verb _responder_ carry the same meaning as _talk back_ which is different than 'to respond' in English? Talking back is more than just responding to someone. It means responding negatively usually defying an authority figure.

Mom: _Son, go to your room!_
Son: _No!_

That's a very simple example of a son talking back to his mom.

(If this was already known and implied in the previous posts, then just ignore me)

Edit: I just realized Ishimimoto wrote _respondonas_ which I'm sure implies the desired meaning.
You *can* just ignore me...


----------



## mnajan

Soldumapraia said:


> Does the verb _responder_ carry the same meaning as _talk back_ which is different than 'to respond' in English?




That depends: on the person who talks, on the intonation, and on the context.

But, specially when we are talking about kids, "responder"  means to _talk back_.

E. G.:
Mãe: "O Joãozinho tem se comportado?"
Professora: "Não. Ele tem me _respondido_ direto. Ele, agora, deu para ser _respondão_."


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Ishimimoto said:


> Para a tradução ficar melhor também se pode omitir o sujeito '_Eu_'.


It depends. Unlike you, we don't usually drop the subject in Brazil.


----------



## Macunaíma

Na prática, isso de responder *a* alguém também não é muito observado por aqui...

"Se você responder o professor eu te boto de castigo!"


----------



## anaczz

Macunaíma said:


> Na prática, isso de responder *a* alguém também não é muito observado por aqui...
> 
> "Se você responder o professor eu te boto de castigo!"



Eu nunca ouvi essa forma. O mais habitual é "responder *para"*:
Se você responder para o/pro professor...
Não responda pra mim!
Não responda para a sua mãe!


----------



## Macunaíma

Então pode haver diferenças regionais até agora insuspeitadas. Em Minas Gerais, e no Rio de Janeiro até onde sei, na maioria das vezes é responder o professor mesmo. A regência recomendada pela gramática é aquela apresentada pelo Ishimimoto, responder *a*, porém nem sempre a aplicamos no uso.


----------



## Alentugano

Macunaíma said:


> Então pode haver diferenças regionais até agora insuspeitadas. Em Minas Gerais, e no Rio de Janeiro até onde sei, na maioria das vezes é responder o professor mesmo. A regência recomendada pela gramática é aquela apresentada pelo Ishimimoto, responder *a*, porém nem sempre a aplicamos no uso.



Mas vocês aconselhariam o pessoal a usar a forma "responder alguém" na escrita? É que, pelo menos para mim, não vejo que essa forma faça sentido, pois para se dar uma resposta, ela teria de ser dada _*a alguém*_ ou mesmo *para alguém*, ao passo que r_*esponder alguém*_, soa-me demasiadamente estranho. Eu interpretaria a frase "Responda o Carlos", como se o Carlos é que tivesse de responder para/a alguém, sendo que "Responda ao/para o Carlos" já teria um significado completamente diferente.


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu não recomendei nada, apenas descrevi o que acontece. _Responder_ nesse sentido é usado em linguagem informal, então não seria um despropósito reproduzir na escrita a forma como ele de fato ocorre na fala, que é agramatical. Quanto a ser estranho, é uma questão de costume.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Macunaíma said:


> Eu não recomendei nada, apenas descrevi o que acontece. _Responder_ nesse sentido é usado em linguagem informal, então não seria um despropósito reproduzir na escrita a forma como ele de fato ocorre na fala, que é* agramatical*. Quanto a ser estranho, é uma questão de costume.


Você quis dizer _gramatical_, certo?


----------



## Macunaíma

Quis dizer agramatical mesmo. A forma como ocorre espontaneamente na fala freqüentemente diverge da recomendação gramatical.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Macunaíma said:


> Quis dizer agramatical mesmo. A forma como ocorre espontaneamente na fala freqüentemente diverge da recomendação gramatical.


Recomendação gramatical? Acho que entendi. Você entende por "agramatical" algo que não segue essa tal "recomendação gramatical". Saquei.


----------



## Ishimimoto

Exacto, o prefixo *a* significa negação, oposição ou contrariedade. *a*gramatical será o que não é gramatical ;D


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Ishimimoto said:


> Exacto, o prefixo *a* significa negação, oposição ou contrariedade. *a*gramatical será o que não é gramatical ;D


A questão era que sentido de gramaticalidade estava sendo usado, o científico ou o amador. Agora já sabemos: o amador.


----------



## vf2000

Macunaíma said:


> Na prática, isso de responder *a* alguém também não é muito observado por aqui...
> "Se você responder o professor eu te boto de castigo!"


Não sei onde é "por aqui", mas concordo que na linguagem oral não se leva muito em conta as preposições, mas para escrever tem que ter o "a", não?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

vf2000 said:


> Não sei onde é "por aqui", mas concordo que na linguagem oral não se leva muito em conta as preposições, mas para escrever tem que ter o "a", não?


Depende. Nem todo texto escrito é necessariamente formal; assim como nem todo discurso oral é necessariamente informal.


----------



## Macunaíma

vf2000 said:


> Não sei onde é "por aqui", mas concordo que na linguagem oral não se leva muito em conta as preposições, mas para escrever tem que ter o "a", não?


 
"Por aqui" é perto de mim. O que quis dizer é que a regra, que está disponível em qualquer gramática na prateleira, não confirma aquilo que vejo na prática, o que é uma informação importante. Na fala, ao menos na minha experiência, não é comum dizer "responder ao professor" no sentido de "dar mau resposta a". Se o professor tivesse feito uma pergunta, aí sim alguém poderia dizer que o aluno respondeu _*ao*_ professor, mas se ele deu uma resposta malcriada por qualquer motivo, o que se vê é dizerem que ele respondeu *o* professor. O mais certo é que, com esse sentido específico, o verbo responder tenha se transformado em transitivo direto onde o objeto é o alvo da resposta.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Macunaíma said:


> "Por aqui" é perto de mim. O que quis dizer é que a regra, que está disponível em qualquer gramática na prateleira, não confirma aquilo que vejo na prática, o que é uma informação importante. Na fala, ao menos na minha experiência, não é comum dizer "responder ao professor" no sentido de "dar mau resposta a". Se o professor tivesse feito uma pergunta, aí sim alguém poderia dizer que o aluno respondeu _*ao*_ professor, mas se ele deu uma resposta malcriada por qualquer motivo, o que se vê é dizerem que ele respondeu *o* professor. O mais certo é que, com esse sentido específico, o verbo responder tenha se transformado em transitivo direto onde o objeto é o alvo da resposta.


Eu observo a mesma coisa que Macunaíma. Só acho importante esclarecer que aquilo que está em "qualquer gramática na prateleira" não é exatamente "a regra"; trata-se apenas de uma descrição ou -- no caso dos manuais de etiqueta da língua -- prescrição da regra. Esta é o que ocorre, ao passo que o conteúdo da gramática na prateleira apenas relata o que ocorre. Isso significa que erros nessa descrição/prescrição podem ocorrer. Se o linguista comete um engano ao analisar a regra -- isto é, o fato --, ele pode passar a frente seu engano escrevendo um texto sobre sua análise. Conseqüentemente, quando um gramático amador -- desses que escrevem as gramáticas tradicionais (ou manuais de etiqueta da língua) -- lê a tal análise equivocada do lingüista e a perpetua em forma de prescrição, não podemos então confiar em "qualquer gramática na prateleira" para de fato conhecer a regra. 

No caso de _responder_, o que a gramática na prateleira prescreve é que se trata de um verbo que deve ser seguido da preposição _a_. Seria essa a regra de fato? Pelo menos no caso do dialeto do Macunaíma e do meu, não. Nos nossos dialetos a regra parece ser mais complexa que isso; você pode ou não dizer/escrever _responder a_. A escolha entre uma coisa e outra vai depender 1) do sentido que você pretende expressar e 2) do nível de formalidade da situação. É claro que o que acabo de dizer é apenas a minha tentativa de descrever a regra, e não a regra em si. Enganos acontecem.


----------



## Du_sud

> Originally Posted by *Macunaíma*
> Na prática, isso de responder *a* alguém também não é  muito observado por aqui...
> 
> "Se você responder o professor eu te boto de castigo!"


Também nunca ouvi falar "... responder o professor..."

Por aqui (São Paulo) dizemos "...responder para o / pro professor..."


----------



## HallePuppy

Please pardon my lack of Portuguese.  I know it's been awhile, but I do want to add that "backtalk" or "talking back" always implies a lack of respect. As a child, I was expected to answer my parents (responder, in my part of Mexico), but always to do that respectfully.

Ciao!


----------

